# uniwersalny program do notatek

## soban_

Jak powszechnie wiadomo nie da sie wszystkiego zapamietac. Dzisiaj zauwayzlem, ze prowadzone przeze mnie notatki sa bardzo chaotyczne. Na windowsie odpalam notatnik, zapisuje cos i wale do txt na dysku do jednego folderu wszystko. Podobnie robie na linuxe uzywajac nano, nie jestem w stanie zapamietac wszystkich konfiguracji, czy komed. Oczywiscie tutaj mozna powiedziec mam swoj ulubiony zestaw komed np aliasow w bashrc czy tam zshrc ewentualnie historie systemu i szukam poprzez ctrl+r. Jednak ja ogolnie chcialbym identyfitykowac swoje notatnik albo z nickiem osoby ktora sie wypowiada czy to na gg/skype itp czy poprzez dzial ktory tego dotyczy. Czy uzywacie lub znacie dobry do tego program uniwersalny pod windowsa/linuxa? Chodzi mi tutaj tez o ten myk, zeby byl dostepny z poziomu sieci lub ewentualnie zeby dalo sie go zaimportowac np na wlasny serwer albo w inny sposob przenosic je w calosci. Milo gdyby nie dalo sie ich tez odpalic bez hasla.

----------

## caruso

Evernote.

----------

## sebas86

Swego czasu istniał jeszcze ś.p. Incollector.

----------

## lsdudi

semantic desktop w kde

----------

## denysonique

Zim Desktop Wiki

Basket NotePads

----------

## Pryka

 *denysonique wrote:*   

> Zim Desktop Wiki
> 
> Basket NotePads

 

Chcesz łopatę? Albo kilof nawet.

Zobacz na datę ostatniego postu...

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *denysonique wrote:*   Zim Desktop Wiki
> 
> Basket NotePads 
> 
> Chcesz łopatę? Albo kilof nawet.
> ...

 

O co się czepiasz?

Jak ktoś kiedyś trafi na ten wątek, szukając programu do notatek, to będzie miał komplet informacji, co w tym złego?

Przecież forum, to jest też budowanie "wartości dodanej" rękami wszystkich użytkowników.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

